# My recent lawn work is looking great, Is "showing off" wrong?



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

In my suburban neighborhood there are some awesome lawns. Some are maintained by the homeowner, others by a pro service.

Now, I am new to doing ALL my own lawn maintenance, so I have much to learn, that's why I am at the TLF. :thumbup:

As I have mentioned in previous posts, my neighbor's lawn maintenance varies widely, really widely.

I am not up to the beauty of other's lawns in my neighborhood, but then again, I just retired from 45+ years of the working world and am getting up to speed about creating a better lawn around my home.

At times, I think that I am being judgemental about other's lawns, I really don't want to "be that guy", judging and all.

I am gratified by the results of my many hours of work and study about how to get a healthy grass landscape, but I must remember to not judge my neighbors lawns. I have no idea what is going on in their lives or why they have lawns that are "less" than others.

"Pride goes before a fall" they say, I need to keep that in mind.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> In my suburban neighborhood there are some awesome lawns. Some are maintained by the homeowner, others by a pro service.
> 
> Now, I am new to doing ALL my own lawn maintenance, so I have much to learn, that's why I am at the TLF. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I always try to remember that different people have different passions. While you and I may be in the lawn, someone else may be woodworking or gardening or working on vehicles or some other passion. They might look at something in your life that isn't a high priority to you and think similarly of you. Everyone has something they enjoy and a lot of times we can learn something interesting from them.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Very well said @TN Hawkeye, being a member on here it's very hard not to judge every lawn you drive by though.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Very well said @TN Hawkeye, being a member on here it's very hard not to judge every lawn you drive by though.


Agree @TN Hawkeye !


----------

